

Computational Capacity of the Universe [PDF] - nostrademons
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/quant-ph/pdf/0110/0110141v1.pdf

======
nostrademons
Non-PDF homepage = <http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0110141>, where you have a
choice between PostScript/PDF/DVI/TeX source.

------
robg
Nice response to the computational capacity of neurons post. Problem is:
Whatever information the universe contains, it's only as good as the brains to
process and store it.

